# What are your best selling soap scents?



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Jun 14, 2014)

I have about 15 different soap scents and was wanting to add a different scent every month...just for that month. What are some of your best selling soap scents? TIA!


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 14, 2014)

Sandalwood does well and Ocean Rain.   And rose is pretty popular.


----------



## Mollybygolly (Jun 14, 2014)

Lemon verbena and jasmine are my best selling.


----------



## seven (Jun 15, 2014)

lavender...

it's always lavender for me.. 

rose is good too, and lemongrass...


----------



## Nevada (Jun 15, 2014)

BB Lavender fo, Orange & Patchouli equal parts. Scent sticks.


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 15, 2014)

Dragon's Blood, Plumeria and Jasmine I sell out of regularly


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jun 15, 2014)

So far almond, Acqua di Amore (Acqua di gio type from NG), and Herb N Cowboy (a custom blend)


----------



## navigator9 (Jun 15, 2014)

This is always an interesting subject to me, because it seems that favorites can be regional. My top three are always lavender, OMH and Energy.


----------



## SozoArtisanSoaps (Jun 15, 2014)

Interesting indeed  Thanks all!


----------



## neeners (Jun 15, 2014)

maybe you can engage your customers?  maybe have a poll to see what they're looking for?  or do a few sample new scents that you like and have them to a smell test?


----------



## jules92207 (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't sell but I do ask all my friends and family what they would like and make the top choices so when I give away soaps they are scented with what I know they want. I think asking what your customers would like is a brilliant approach.  Good luck!


----------



## Sheila Pullar (Jun 18, 2014)

I love Melissa x


----------



## kmarvel (Jun 18, 2014)

Navigator,

 I was thinking the same thing about favorite scents in different regions of the country.  I was looking at everyone's avatar to see what state they were in.   As I am very new into selling soap to friends and co-workers the one that has sold the most was the Kentish Rain.  Maybe because we haven't had any rain in a few months.  lol   (Here in AZ)


----------



## Bex1982 (Jun 18, 2014)

milk & honey, sandalwood and nag champa.


----------



## CraftyRedhead (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm just starting to sell scrubs, but my top two seem to be Kentish rain and one I mix of cream cheese fo and strawberry fo (strawberries and cream). And for the fall of course everyone's always asking for pumpkin pie!


----------



## Bex1982 (Jun 24, 2014)

That's true, the pumpkin one does well! I used to make a snow type and it did well also. 
I actually stopped making the nag champa because as it starts fading it smells kind of like play dough. I replaced it with lavender-vanilla and wow it smell delish in here. 
My rose ones never did great but I liked them. I made one using "mayan gold" from bramble berry - yucky but everyone else liked it. I still have a bunch in the bottle because it's way strong, i only used half what i would normally use, I guess i could just use it in a rebatch or something.


----------



## Bex1982 (Jun 24, 2014)

CraftyRedhead said:


> I'm just starting to sell scrubs, but my top two seem to be Kentish rain and one I mix of cream cheese fo and strawberry fo (strawberries and cream). And for the fall of course everyone's always asking for pumpkin pie!


 
I have kentish rain, never used it. It smells like laundry detergent to me :?:


----------



## Southrnfem (Jun 25, 2014)

Our best sellers are Pearberry,Oatmeal/Milk/Honey, Honeysuckle, Sunflower, and Spearmint Eucalyptus.  Interestingly, though, we sold out of *Kudzu* :shock: at a show two weeks ago.


----------

